# Tank Odor...



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

In my home office, a room that is about 12x12, I have three thanks: 29 gallon, 20 Long, and a 10 gallon..

I am listing my home for sale and I anticipate that there are going to be people coming to showings. The tanks look good and are healthy, but, the room definitely has a bit of an odor. A fishkeeper wouldn't even really notice, but someone not in the hobby definitely might.

I do frequent water changes and clean filters, etc. Those of you who are regulars and probably familiar with me: I have been keeping fish very successfully off-and-on since 1992. The tanks have that general tank smell (someone, I think Julie-Trashion said that her tank smelled distinctly like Lake Placid... I totally agree with that assessment).

So, basically, is there anything that I can use to reduce the odor sources?

Are there any deodorizing products that can mask the smell without harming the fish?

Any help is appreciated. :fun:


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Man aparently my bedroom and basement smell like a fish tank I don't even know what that smell really smells like but you could try putting a fan facing out a window and add a few air freshinores (i cant spell it) and febreeze your carpet with out getting the mist into the air.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wash the lid and vacuum under the tank. Sometimes the odor is just crumbs of fish food or algae above the water line, under the lid. Otherwise cover the tank and filter (maybe with saran) keep the scent in.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

can't you just throw a clean towel over the tank while you clean/spray febreeze?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

It was Lake Champlain, actually 

And I have no idea, I've just resigned to deal with the smell.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

LOL to the air Freshener picture 

You might consider an odor neutralizer as opposed to deodorizer. I don't know if this would cause problems for the fish or not, and unfortunately I do not know of a good one. 

Another option would be to run a light incense stick in the room on a daily basis. I would try one and see if the mix of smells is just horrid or if it really helps. I would guess that Sandalwood or Nag-Champa would do well in that condition because they are neutral enough not to mix bad with other smells. Also they are not flowery which avoids putting in a smell that people may not like. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Bake cookies before people come by to look at the house.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Scuba Kid said:


> Bake cookies before people come by to look at the house.


That's actually an old real estate trick. Makes people feel homey. I know of several agents who regularly stop into a client's home and drop one of those Nestle cookie rolls in a tin pan in the oven on a low temperature. Apparently it works well.

Unfortunately my kitchen smells great and the office is sort of secluded on the other side of the house.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

get some potpourri from the craft store and put it in the room


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

I know the aquarium smell, and while I enjoy it - yea people looking at the home may not. While I haven't tried to get rid of aquarium smell, I have had to take care of other unwanted smells before. The best thing I know if is:

#1 - Vacuum the carpet (multiple times, not just once)
#2 - (If you have access to one) Carpet cleaner with a nice fresh scent cleaner
#3 - Febreeze the carpet
#4 - Get one of those nice plug-in scent things (the oil ones are the best)

Hope that helps - looks like most of those things were already mentioned but it has helped me in the past by doing all those steps.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Be careful with the febreeze too. It is very strong and many people (myself included) are allergic to things that are that strong. You can also run the risk of having them wonder what the smell is that you are trying to cover up with a strong agent like that. It is a little too obvious. 

Others will probably love it, so it is a toss up!


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I personally don't like the smell of Febreeze.

My favorite air freshener is the Glade plug in oil with the fan. I'll say it again....with the fan. 

As for the fish tank smell....how am I not noticing it?? My house smells like Vanilla Breeze and Clean Linen (TM). hehe


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Chris, febreeze the living daylights outta the room, then air it out for a day. also.... isn't there scent-free febreeze?


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> .... isn't there scent-free febreeze?


Oh, I hope there is! I haven't bought it in years, so I don't generally look. Unscented Febreeze would be great for a car. 

</thread hijack>


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

COM said:


> That's actually an old real estate trick. Makes people feel homey. I know of several agents who regularly stop into a client's home and drop one of those Nestle cookie rolls in a tin pan in the oven on a low temperature. Apparently it works well.


hehe, that's why I suggested it. My mom taught me that one. 
Guess it doesn't help if the fish tanks are on the other side of the house though. :razz:

I'd agree with not going overkill with deodorizers and things like febreeze because I'd think that'd get people wondering what you're covering up. How about you light up a Yankee candle? I love those things. They smell awesome, and its not alarming if you've got a nice scented candle lit.


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

never tried these, but they could work: 
set a tray of odor absorbing kitty litter in the room
carbon always works but....$$$$$
what i KNOW works great from experience is these odor thingys....








they not only get rid of the old pond/aquarium smell, but also the gym clothes/teenage guy smell. they are THE miracle air fresheners. fish safe too. just one worked for my whole room.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool-

I found a sachet of lavender that I have hidden near the tank.

I am going to go check out that Renuzit Odor Absorber. I used that a couple years ago at a rental property to cover up some foul odors left from a prior tenant. Nobody ever noticed.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

tank smells are often eminated by anerobic pockets in the gravel emitting hydrogen sulfide gas. You could vacuum deeper to break up these pockets. Also carbon in the filter may eliminate them.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Deep vacuuming is probably a good idea, BV. As for the carbon, won't that suck out important nutrients that my plants need?

I have two standard Emperor 400 cartridges in the filter. They have a tiny bit of carbon in them. Would adding more be bad for the plants?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, IMO. Carbon will take out any trace elements already in the water, and if you're adding ferts, you might as well just pour 'em down the drain, because the carbon will remove them too.

OH and those things that ThatFishKid posted...I can vouch for them. My boyfriend had to live in a "forced triple" (three people living in an already-cramped double) at college last year, and as you can imagine, it smelled like, well, boys. His roommate bought a couple of those and put them out and they worked like a charm.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol I thought you meant deep vacuum the carpet. Get all the fishfood crumbs up and it wont' smell so fishy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Im surprised no one mentioned burning candles, never hurts to get a nice candle going!
You can spray the carpet with *insert spray of your choice (frebreeze or what not)* and then vacuum the carpet soon there after, it seems to help.

Unfortunately, believe it or not, your house will probably sell faster if you just remove the tanks, people seem to pay attention to the dumbest things when looking at a house, i know of people who had deal breakers cause they did not like the wall color *shrugs*


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

GoodMike said:


> Im surprised no one mentioned burning candles, never hurts to get a nice candle going!
> You can spray the carpet with *insert spray of your choice (frebreeze or what not)* and then vacuum the carpet soon there after, it seems to help.
> 
> Unfortunately, believe it or not, your house will probably sell faster if you just remove the tanks, people seem to pay attention to the dumbest things when looking at a house, i know of people who had deal breakers cause they did not like the wall color *shrugs*



agreed about the candles


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

oh, i meant carbon outside the tank. I've had a layer in the bottom of the sand of lizard cages and it worked great. u may want to stick with the renuitz, as it's much cheaper, and guaranteed.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

just throwing this out there, but have you ever used "nature's miracle?" great for pet stains and odors. woudl probably work well for fish scents too.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

I would try using carbon in the tank and see if that gets rid of the smell. Also I wonder if the smell could just be caused my increased moisture in the room. Try airing out the room, turn on a fan and leave the door open (window if you can). See it that helps clear it out. I can't stand 99% of those air fresheners or all that other crap people spray into the air. Some decent candles are ok but i would stay away from much else.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

> increased moisture in the room


Exactly what I was thinking. The smell may just be associated with humidity. I've noticed it myself when being away from a room full of aquariums (or herp tanks).


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

GoodMike said:


> Im surprised no one mentioned burning candles, never hurts to get a nice candle going!


mike, i mentioned that! :razz:




i win.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a really sensitive nasal palette and I really can't stand air fresheners either. I'm suffering through it right now.

As for candles (or incense), I think they reek too. Candles are also extremely dangerous. They are the leading cause of household fires in states with Fire Standard Compliant cigarette laws. I would not want to leave candles burning and leave the house while some agent is showing it. I wouldn't one to put them out.

Removing the tanks is an option as soon as I can find someone to "host" them.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

The air fresheners that TFK posted only give off a very slight fragrance, not very noticeable. I think they remove scents more than they put 'em out.


----------

